# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  شركة سامسونج تقول ساندوتش الآيس كريم قادم لهاتف جالاكسي أس 2 قريباً جداً

## mohamed73

أعلنت سامسونج اليوم أن الهاتف جالكسي اس 2 سيحصل على تحديث الاندرويد 4.0 المعروف بإسم ساندويش الآيس كريم . ومن خلال حساب التويتر الرسمي لسامسونج بريطانيا أكدت الشركة قدوم تحديث  أندرويد 4.0 “ساندويش الآيس كريم” وهذا يعتبر أول إعلان رسمي من شركة  سامسونج بقدوم التحديث لهاتف جالكسي اس 2 كما وعدت بتوفير تحديث الآيس كريم  ساندويش قريباً جداً

----------


## rachidinho

شكرا
:d

----------

